# Basic Water Test for Shrimp Tanks??



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Basic Water Tests for a Shrimp

My new 8 gallons shrimp tank is now cycled. I have already put some cherry shrimps to see if the water is safe. They have been there for more than a week and they're doing fine. 

I am now planning to get nicer shrimps. I know that they are pricey so I should probably do the routine water testing. 

Can anyone give me an idea of just the simple and basic water tests I should do? Or any recommendations which kind of test kit or method I should get?

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

API has nice test kits, get a master kit from them. 

The Essentials:
pH (wide and low range if possible)
Ammonia/ammonium NH3/NH4+
Nitrite NO2
Nitrate NO3

These are also a good idea:
GH and KH


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

I haven't tested my water for a longggggg time...sigh 

Anthony, remember, no livestock = no ammonia, no ammonia = no deaths. 
GH and KH and such won't affect your shrimp; it's the survival of the offspring those readings we're concerned with. So for now, you're good to go


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Second that, the Api master test kit is good, and you can also buy the api gh and kh separate...
PH, nitrite, nitrate, gh and kh are all good ones to have...


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

im running 8 tanks without test kit im serious.lol


----------

